
Growgram - nomadicgeek_
At Growgram, we&#x27;re building interesting web platforms and applications to help local businesses drive growth online, interact with their customers, sell and maintain a solid web presence.<p>Our first product, The Restaurant Management Platform helps restaurants with:
a) Beautiful, easy to customise responsive restaurant websites
b) Visual menu display
c) Online ordering and order processing system
d) Table reservation
e) Customer database
f) One click promotions to their customers about offers, discounts, events etc.<p>Upcoming features:
a) Social media integration
b) Ability to send sms promotions to the customer base through our platform
c) Integration with aggregator services<p>URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;growgram.co
======
arsalanb
Might make a good "Show HN"?

~~~
nomadicgeek_
Yes, posting there!

